# Need help-Waterbasedink chemical level?



## globespank (Jan 10, 2010)

Need help guys, I'm new for export for USA from Indonesia, and I really need Water based ink chemical level composition that trough USA custom Borders, any one know how much the levels are?


----------



## wayneG (Dec 26, 2009)

Contact the manufacturer and request the composition list sorted by decreasing quantity and Material Safety Data Sheet (MSDS) for it. This should provide the information you need.


----------



## globespank (Jan 10, 2010)

do you mean the fabric factory..?


----------



## wayneG (Dec 26, 2009)

Sorry, after rereading your original post, I feel that I may have misread your request.


----------

